# Ativa 8GB flash drive: Write Protection



## RJ Sears (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been using my Ativa 8GB flash drive for about a year. Suddenly, I am unable to save anything to it - keep getting the message that it is Write Protected. I'm able to access my existing files just fine, but if I modify them and try to save - again I get the Write-Protected message.

There is not a switch anywhere on the flash drive that I can find. I also cannot find any options to write-protect or to remove write-protection when I right click on the drive. I have no idea how this change to my device came about. Fortunately I can copy my 3GB of files to my hard drive - so I haven't lost them - but I'd like to salvage the device if I can.


----------



## m3rlinez (Jul 24, 2009)

I have experienced the same problem. I contacted the vendor and they suggest me to low-level format my flash drive. And it works! (They send me a link to download the lformat program) But my model is Apacer's. For more info in my case, visit my blog: Rescued my write-protected USB flash drive (http://m3rlinez.blogspot.com/2007/01/just-rescued-my-write-protected-usb.html)


----------

